# Please help me with my bird



## Andri187 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello

I was wondering if you could help me with my parrot. It is * as far as I know * a white fronted amazon. I don't know the age or gender of the bird. I've had it for 3 years now and he seems fine exept for few things i will later on talk about.

INTRO

I am from Iceland and the bird is imported. While that progress the bird was quarinty with another bird who died in the progress, my bird survived it but he'd teared of all his feathers.

He one time try to fly and flew into a wall and i beleave broke his leg. One of his tose at least looks little odd after that..

I feed him with normal parrot pet food and water, and occasional apple and nuts. I have a big cage but he's never in it he's always on top of it.

POBLEM
Problem with him his that every winter he tears his feathers of, and all year he tears his fly weathers of. Wehn some one he does not know or comes close in darkness he breaths like he's having an asma attack. He is very shaky standing on a stick. I sometimes get the feeling that he does not have the energy to hold on to it. When i take him on my finger and put him to my face he feels really warm. Wondering if he could catch a flue and have high feaver. He also is'nt very playfull he just wants to be left alone on his stick most of the time and hates other birds.

I was wondering if you could help me to found his age and gender help me find out why he tears of his feathers and maybe give me some tips about his breeding:
Is his diet wrong, does he need some special diet
Am I petting him wrong
Do I need a UV bulp to keep him warm in cold iceland



















There he is.. as you can see his feathers all all tourn of on his chest and also he always picks his fly feathers of.. You can also see the top of his cage there it always left open.. the little fellow is in a another cage.

Sorry about bad spelling, 
________________________________________________________________

Andri Þór Arnarsson
[email protected]


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

If i where you id get a blood profile ran on the bird and any problems should show up, they can pluck if in pain or it can be a stress thing. Have you got any pics of your bird? is he close rung? If he is rung with a split ring he could infact be a wild caught parrot.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

my friend leaves the radio on all day for her bird, and gives him plenty of toyus to stimulate him.
your bird may need cuttlefish, or a vitamin block as well.

You could cover the cage only leaving the front uncovered to help him feel more secure.

Good luck!


----------



## Andri187 (Dec 5, 2008)

don't know how to delete a reply hehe sorry


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

Your bird is a white fronted or speckled Amazon. From the pictures he is a plucker, theres many thing that can trigger this it could be a behaviour problem or a sign that the bird isnt well. I noticed on the picture he has a ring on his foot can you see if theres any information on it if hes english bred it should read PSUK then you could ring the parrot society in england and give them this number and they should be able to trace back to his breeder. 

hope this helps and good luck keep us posed on his progress


----------



## Andri187 (Dec 5, 2008)

Do I need UV light bulp *sun light bulp*???

After all i live in Iceland and he's not quite from around here... 

the ring say A E U K G 1 2 4 0 do any of you know who or who can tell me more about there digits?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi There

What food are you feeding him? if his cage is open all the time this might scare him he might like to feel secure in a cage at night in his own place. I feel that if hes given free access out the cage all the time, then he will simply think the whole room is his place and if hes not happy he will breath heavier as some parrots will do and hiss.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking at your bird there could be a number of reasons he is damaging his feathers.

1. Definatley get him a UV Bulb he will need this as birds cannot produce Vitamin D3 and its vital to metabolize calcium which is also very important for Amazon's. 

2. You mention maybe the diet is wrong, but without knowing what diet you are giving him it's difficult to advise. He should be getting lots of fresh fruit and veg every day, also a good tidy mix (seed) containing very little sunflower seeds which are very high in fat.

3. He should also be getting a good parrot vitimin suppliment and liquid calcium suppliment every day. This is best given on food so you know he getting it rather than drops in water. I use a tea spoon of natural fruit baby food for my bird and mix this with the vitimins etc which works well.

I don't think your birds problem is down to bordom as you mention he is out all day? Looking at his feather condition I would guess it's mainly diet. 

I love the photo with him and your budgie, very cute. 

I'm sure he will soon improve, good luck ;o)


----------



## Andri187 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for your response,

He is on a vitamin supplemant now and we are going to see how that works out. We have also ordered the UV-Light and it's one the way.

Just wondering, do you have any idea i how can be sure of is he's male or female, kinda silly calling him Loki if he's a girl right?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Sadly there is not way to really tell for sure if you bird is male or female unless you get him/her DNA sexed, there are companies like avian biotech that will do it at a very small cost, you just send them a blood sample from a feather.

Unless you are really worried about the sex though why bother? Normally if your bird is female they will lay eggs when it's the breeding season, even if their is no male around to fertalise them. I really wouldn't worry unless you plan on breeding your bird which I wouldn't advise, hand reared birds do not make good parents, plus there are so many already needing good homes.


----------



## Andri187 (Dec 5, 2008)

The bird got Vitamon shots few days ago. But he's not any better. He will be taken to a doctor for an blood sample to morrow.

I was told another chat that the feather plocking could be because of the dry air in the winter time here in iceland. And his skin was dry and therfor ithcy. We where told to take the bird with us into the bathroom while showering to help the itchy skin and bath the bird ones a day. 

I'll kepp you posted on how the blood sample goes


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck with your bird! Feather plucking can be caused by so many things.

Will keep my fingers crossed for you that everything will be fine, please do keep us updated.


----------



## pcambo86 (Dec 23, 2008)

i have an amazon parrot but dont kno how old or what sex, iv been told its a female and about 3 - 3and half but i want to know for certain. can anyone help, the leg band reads 0012 and below that 01775

0012
01775

please if some one could help it would be great, thanks!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi is the ring a split ring or closed ring? If its a closed ring it won't be a clue to the sex only the breeder. Normally there are letters on a closed ring too?

If it's a split ring it may well be a sexing ring, and depending on what leg means the bird could be male or female. Although I'm not sure which side is what sorry.

If you really want to be sure I would suggest having your bird DNA sexed which is a very easy and cheap process.

If you are planning on breeding this bird do be warey as hand reared birds do not make good parents.

If your bird is also around 3 years old, he/she will just be starting to mature, male amazon's can get very aggresive between Jan - March and even longer towards everyone except the main person they are bonded too who they will also try to hump :lol:


----------



## pcambo86 (Dec 23, 2008)

the ring is on the birds right foot and is split, if this does help?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

It could well be a sexing ring then, I would suggest doing a search on the internet to find out what side means female and male etc, unless there is a breeder on this site that might be able to help? 

Good luck


----------

